# Cheakys deathskull horde w/ lots of conversions! pic heavy



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

As my first real post here, I thought I'ld introduce my orks. My aim is to convert at least in some small way, most of the minis (the only minis that wont be getting much conversion work will be the standard boyz). I have not writen a list yet, but am hoping to collect enough to create a few highly flexable lists. As I type I have: 80 boys (40 AoBR, 40 normal), 2 trukks, 6 bikes, 6 death coptas, 4 burna boys. I want to get a heap of grots too, but I'm going to wait till I've finished putting together all these minis.

Anywho, Enough talking!

This is the syle I'm going for the boyz. I like the rusty feel, but I really want to work on the skin, I'm not that happy with it (but then again, these are the first minis I've painted in 6 years). I'm going to do a muddy styled base instead of the sand. I just think the sands horrid.

















Here is an old WIP of the AoBR boyz. I've choped the choppa off and given them a shoota insted.









This is the only bike I've put together so far (Waiting to finish what I've started before I do the rest).















]









I've started work on a fighta bomma too, because I love 'em, But it's in status as I figure out the engines. It's very much WIP, the "caben and ping pong ball are just place holders.
























Nose cone








and the base (I'm going to have it dive bombing, with a guard launching a missile at it)









And my fav: The def coptas!

Buzzsaw deathcopta take one:

















I thought it looked to wussy so.. i used thicker plastic card :

























And my other one w/ rebuild nose and bomb (working on the pistons for the bomb holder now)

































Comments, criticisms, anything?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That's a real good use of the decent AoBR Orks as a base for your conversions. Really like the 'coptas!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work mate. Have some rep.

All the best,
Dusty


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Yikes that Fighter Bomber is massive, well impressed and I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice dude, I like the fighta bomba.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I think you have some very nice conversions going for sure and the paint is decent as well. I do agree with you that the sand is not very good however as it lacks....something. Perhaps if the base wasn't exactly the same colour as the sand.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Dude, great job on your modeling job! Keep up the good work! Have some rep!!! 

Oh, and Welcome to Heresy, by the way.


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guys,
I went to the toy store today on the way home, and I couldent find any jets, I might end up just buying a 1:48 scale jet and use it for bitz. But I did get something else, I'll get some pics when I finish the pistons on the current copta.

Thanks for the comments and rep 

The Wraithlord: I never realized the base border and the sand were the same colour. Now that I notice, it stands out like ... something that stands out lots!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I like you plastic card work sir. Everything looks great! 

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the comments chaosftw 

Here are my updates for the weekend:

I found my dremel and the pen attachment for it, so I decided to hollow up the rocket bay/nose part because well, I think its done pretty badly. I hate the over hanging plastic, and the rockets seem to merge into the surrounding material.. not a big thing, but I find it ugly. I'll probably end up making it look like the rockets have been fired already. The bomb claw/grabba thing has three prongs and you can't really see it in the picture and I leveled out the roter blades so it can be flying flat. I want to base it so it's chopping through a guard model or something rather than using the clear plastic stands. I still got to attach the piping for the pistons (which I've started to experiment around with now but it's got to look right). And I hope to figure out a good way to do the bitz for the buzz saws (cogs/belts what not) this week.




























My squiggy. My aim is to make 2 or three and have one of them on its hind legs, and the orks hanging on for dear life  I'll probably chop the head off this one and add a more squig-like head









And group shot, missing the burna boys. And I wont be using the nobz from the AoBR because, (I think) they're ugly.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I love your Fighter Bommer, great work.

I have a failed attempt at this kinda project myself so look forward to seeing where it goes.


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

New Updates!

I decided to put the deffcoptas on hold while I try and figure out how to put trakks on a trukk. It was surprisingly easy! Well, I should say not as hard as I first thought. Anywho, Here are the WIP pics. I think I'll leave this project on hold right now, and move back to the two deffcoptas and actually finish them!

The trakk wheels are only blue tacked on, as is everything else bar the back tray. The trakks come from a 1:35 soviet t34.


























Comments/criticisms?

Thanks for reading,

Cheaky


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Freekin cool man! 

As for the Tracks I would just use plastic card. Rectangles and just make them look like tank tracks before putting them onto the wheels.

IDK if i gave you rep but I am now!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks ChaosFTW. 

I'm going to try and make some trakks after this model, but for this one, I'll just use the trakks that came with the tank (indiviual ones too, about 100 or so of them )


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

New update! I've almost finished one of the deffkotpas. Spent most of the day attaching the damn cables for the pistons, wanted it to look as though it loose and tied down lightly and moving around a lot as the deffkotpa moves around. I'm not sure about having the main gun firing while having the driver firing his personal gun (ie. if its too much or cool). Got to GS the arm a bit and add some glyphs and what not to the front of the choppa but ya. Sorry for the horrid photos, it took them pretty quickly, I'll hopefully take some tomorrow with the glyphs.


























Comments/criticisms? Should I have the driver firing both guns, or just his personal gun?

Thanks for viewing,

cheaky


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

NEW UPDATE! finally finished my new workbench and built a gaming table (which I'll use for board games, rpgs and table top games. My aim is to make a highly dynamic modullar board with a decent theme, maybe the 40k MMO concept art (,Big pic here AND now I crave orks! But before I get to the updates, here is my desk and workbench. The desk is 2x2m and 75cm deep. The table is 1200x1800mm or 4x6 foot.















































Anywho. I recon I spent about 3 hours trying to figure out how to finish of the buzzsaws on the deffkopta, but yesterday it took me about 20 min . I don't know why I could not do it before. Anywho. Pics!





























Almost finished this one



















I wanted something different for this kopta. I figured it might look cool to have it firing all its rockets at once and, well, I don't think ork rokkits would fire very straight (though if you fire enough it does not matter if you fire enough!). Anywho. Not sure if I'll go through with this or not, but I like it, but Maybe it's too much? (the rokkits are not glued in, I'll add them last because I want to paint the smoke differently. Also this kopta will be flying straight rather than tilted forword as if the rockets have kicked the kopta back. The other 4 I have will be heavily converted too. I might add buzzsaws plus guns on another, I want grots on another but not too sure yet. I'm going to work on other stuff untill I figure what I want to do. I continued on the trakk last night.



















Sorry for the quality of the pics.

Comments/ criticisms welcomed!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I want your work space....

Also the road wheels on the truck look great.


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

Update!

sorry Lord of rebirth but tracked trukk failed. So insted of wasting time trying to fix it, I decided to scratch one. Here are some early WIP pics.



































Insted of a wrecking ball, I'll add two claw "count as" wrecker balls and a deffrolla as a reinforced ramp. I think it's a little to long, as I wanted it to line up with the rear wheels, but it shouldent be too difficult to fix this. Also, the length of the trukk is a little shorter than the standard (about 1cm) and about 1cm wider than the standard.

Still lots of work to do, but I thought I'd post what I've done so far.

In breaking news, the dinosaur has lost his head, and will be transformed into a squiggoth, and I brought 1 AoBR and 1 more battalion. I am planing on using the 20 boyz from hte AoBR to convert to storm boyz or convert up a number of them, and have some left over for the squiggoth.

I'll try to get some more pics up later.


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

After looking at the roller, I decided it made the truck look slow so I changed it for a ram. 


















This is one of my grabber claws. I still need to add two more pistons and a heap of other stuff to it. I was thinking of adding a buzz saw to it that is on a piston, so when the claw grabs down on a victim, the ork can push a butten (or something) so the saw goes forword and chops em . I'm not sure if I'll have the claws located ontop of the cabin or on the back.


















Comments/criticisms?

Cheers,

Cheaky


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

More updates! It's almost finished. Just got to add some smaller detailes and lots of armor plates, pistons for the claws and other random stuff, but the hardest part is over!

I like these too claws, the other claw i made was too realistic, and these look more likely to chomp you in half!

The plow is just blue tacked on and I've just started woprk on the wheel guards.





































Comments/critisms would be great (bearing in mind, I will be adding lots of hydrolics to the claws when I get plasticard tubing that's the correct size.

Also, I picked up some supersculpey for my squiggoths head!

Cheers.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

some very nice work indeed. can't wait to see it finished (and nice work area). are you going to be theming your unit choices to represent Deff Skullz or just your colour scheme? would love to see some Grotz, Lootaz and Meks.

rep up!


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the comments dick. I am going to be theming my army towards deff skulls, well going to be trying to! I have grotz, which I'm planning on putting on my trukks/tanks ect as decorations (and extra armor (I just thought of that as I was typing!!), and I have a few loota weapons left over, which ill probably put on normal orks, or I'll scratch my own looted weapons (given orks are pretty random, I don't see any two meks creating the exact same loota weapon.) As for meks, I;ll use what I get in the burna/loota boxes. I might have a look at the metal ones later.

Update: Almost finished teh trukk (though with the claws it looks huge!). Still need more bitz and stuff but its almost done.






























Comments? Criticisms?

cheers


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

Updates: Scratch build deffkopta WIP. Got the idea from UT2K4/UT3. Still early WIP. Guns and some bits are just blue tacked on. It's a little big, but meh, I might call it a "nob kopta" or something. I've seen other people with bigger koptas, so it should not be a problem (and if it is, well, I just wont be playing those opponents).

























jet intake (eventually)










Comments appreciated.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Those Claws are HUGE! They look damn awesome as well.

Brilliant work so far, keep it up!

Have some rep good fellow


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That is some very sexy work you are doing there my friend, your deathcopters are amazing! Can't wait to see some paint on them.


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

Cheers guys, I was abit afraid the kopta would be too big! Thanks for the comments 

Jacobite: I'm hoping to get an airbrush one of these days and then I'll be able to paint up most of my koptas/trukks in a batch. I'm also in the process of making a lot of rust . Right now ideas keep popping in my head before I finish the last thing (eg with the latest kopta and the claw trukk). But I'll burn out. And I want to paint I find it much more relaxing than building.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

That is definatly a Meks Dethkopta.

Very nice work indeed.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

man your conversion work is inspiring

the manta kopta looks sick.. i likie!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

The claws are very flat if that makes any sense....


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Dude, awesome.


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

Cheers man,

I thought i updated this! I've done a bit more work on the clawed truck, almost finished it. But I've started a nurgle army so I can actually play (this army will take some time to finish!). The green stuff skills I'm going to transfer to the orks. I was always afraid of the stuff, now i love it... though still got a hell of a long way to go!

I love the idea of grots being everywhere. i think most of my machines will have some number of them. I want to convert some so they're fixing it and what not.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

great work on the claw wagon.
I intend building a Gutrippa (old epic wagon) later and your claw build looks like an ideal way of doing it. Nice attention to detail.

Look forward to seeing more gubbins.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

This thread is awesome! I really would like a work area like yours. 

Keep up updated, and have some rep!


----------

